# Hello from Derbyshire



## Rohma (Apr 19, 2008)

I have just come across this site. I wish I had found it last week before I went north of the Tyne and couldn't find a small camp site.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 20, 2008)

let me be the first to welcome you enjoy  ps where abouts in derbyshire it a lovely area


----------



## Kriss63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to a great site, I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here


----------

